# WTB: 8' skid steer snow pusher with rubber edge



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking for a used 8' skid steer snow pusher with a rubber edge. Not looking for anything fancy, just has to have a good amount of rubber left on the edge and decent amount of life left on the shoes. 

PM me if you have anything. I am looking for something relatively close to chicago, I don't want to travel too far. Thanks.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

I may have something that would interest you! Give me a call 563-212-3871 cell

Thanks Dan Bickel


----------

